
Most detailed Github issue ever - pjvds
https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch/issues/3423
======
Argorak
Thats actually not unusual for elasticsearch.

While not always including images, a lot of the new features start as
something like this:

[https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch/issues/3376](https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch/issues/3376)

~~~
polyfractal
Another good example is the Aggregations issue, which details a new faceting
framework coming out soonish:

[https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch/issues/3300](https://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch/issues/3300)

------
ck2
Good search takes great minds, makes sense to see such a high quality post
like that on a search engine project.

I didn't know github had self-hosted inline images.

Going to have to re-read the markup doc.

~~~
jloughry
Self-hosted inline images in GitHub markdown are a little tricky, but the
syntax that works is:

    
    
      ![screen shot](https://github.com/jloughry/BANCStar/raw/master/screenshot.jpeg)
    

...on a line by itself. The answer was found on Stack Overflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10935763/github-
picture-p...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10935763/github-picture-path)

~~~
jlogsdon
For issues and comments you can simply drag an image into the body area (or
use the upload button) and it will upload to GitHub. You only need to
reference from your repository for README or other files inside of your code.

------
chocolateboy
The Bootstrap 3 ticket/discussion is also pretty epic. [1]

[1]
[https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/6342](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/6342)

